
A cartoon intro to WebAssembly (2017) - tomduncalf
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2017/02/a-cartoon-intro-to-webassembly/
======
delinka
Two graphs, with hand-drawn style. Not the cartoon intro I was hoping for.

~~~
Eric_WVGG
Yup, expected something more like the old Why’s (Poignant) Foxes
[https://poignant.guide/book/chapter-3.html](https://poignant.guide/book/chapter-3.html)

But anyway it’s well written.

------
Timucin
I was expecting to see a series of cartoons explaining a lot about WebAssembly
as Julia Evans does from time to time.

------
protonfish
Not sure why the focus here is on the lack of cartoons. I am really enjoying
this clearly written series of articles irrespective of the amount of
cartoons.

~~~
delinka
Because the headline says “cartoon.”

------
pickpuck
(2017)

